# Teufel E 400 - Asus Xonar D1 kein 5.1 kein Bass



## Tobias-F (19. April 2010)

Nabend.
Habe leider folgendes Problem, und wäre für Hilfe sehr, sehr dankbar.

Hab heute das Teufel Concet E 400 bekommen. Soundkarte ist die Asus Xonar D1.

Soweit so gut - falsch gedacht.
Alles angeschlossen, Treiber eben eingestellt (Flexbass auf 150 Hz)
Audiokanal: 6 Channels
Samplingfrequenz: 44.1 Khz



Habe aber absolut keinen Bass.
Ich denke nicht das das Problem ein falscher positionierter Subwoofer sein wird, da wirklich noch nichtmal ein leichtets Brummen ausgegeben wird.
Am Subwoofer selber ist der Drehregler bis auf Anschlag gestellt.


Anbei ein paar Screenshots zur Veranschaulichung.
Habe auch bereits die Stecker an der Soundkarte untereinander probeweise vertauscht, bringt auch keinen Effekt.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.  



Freundliche Grüße aus dem Weserbergland, Tobias


----------



## Tobias-F (19. April 2010)

Testweise habe ich eben alle Verbindungskabel zwischen Soundkarte und Subwoofer abgezogen, und nur noch Subwoofer am Lautsprecher und den Frontausgang an der Soundkarte verbunden. Auf Stereo umgestellt.
Diese Art der Verbindung müsste doch den Subwoofer zum arbeiten bringen, oder etwa nicht?

Benötige eure Hilfe. 

Mache ich etwas falsch? Für mich sieht es schon fast so aus, als ob am Subwoofer ein Defekt vorliegen würde.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. April 2010)

Deine Einstellungen und die Verkabelung sind korrekt. (habe selbst das Concept E300 und die Asus Xonar D1). Daher tippe ich auf einen defekten Subwoofer


----------



## Tobias-F (19. April 2010)

WOW 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hätte zwar mehr freunde an einer positiven Nachricht, aber so habe ich wenigstens die Gewissheit nichts falsch gemacht zu haben. 

Naja, dann ruf ich morgen Teufel an und werde mich mal erkundigen wie das mit dem Umtausch ablaufen soll.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie lange das bei Teufel dauert? Muss ich lange warten? Wäre schade drum, lange gefreut, heute bekomm' - aber Pustekuchen  


Naja, war schön anzusehen der große Kasten.


Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Witcher (20. April 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt von mir ausgeh, bei mir ham die von Teufel innerhalb von 2 tagen einen neuen Lautsprecher zugesand


----------



## Timsu (20. April 2010)

hast schonmal an einer anderen quelle probiert?
mp3 player oder handy?
dann gehen zwar rear+center nicht, aber vll. geht ja da subwoofer, dann ist es nur noch eine einstellungssache


----------



## Blutstoff (20. April 2010)

Entweder hat der Subwoofer oder die Soundkarte einen Defekt. Betreibe das selbe System mit einer D2X und da gibt's nichts zu meckern. Eine Reklamation bei Teufel wird zügig abgewickelt.

@Timsu
Auch beim Verbinden an Stereoquellen sollten alle Lautsprecher etwas wiedergeben.


----------



## Stingray93 (20. April 2010)

> Entweder hat der Subwoofer oder die Soundkarte einen Defekt. Betreibe  das selbe System mit einer D2X und da gibt's nichts zu meckern. Eine  Reklamation bei Teufel wird zügig abgewickelt.
> 
> @Timsu
> Auch beim Verbinden an Stereoquellen sollten alle Lautsprecher etwas wiedergeben.


Habe selber das E400, und dieses merkt nicht wenn es stereo angesteuert wird...dann gehen bei mir nur die beiden Front Lautsprecher.

Habe die Xonar DX und eigl. das gleiche eingestellt wie du...bis auf das ich 2 Channel benutze...6 Channel brauch man eig. nur bei Dolby Surround z.B. bei Filmen.

Klinkt jetz vllt doof...aber hast die Kabel mal hin & her getauscht?

Mein bass geht auch öfters mal nicht...weil die Buchse bei meiner DX einen Wackelkontakt hat. (Nicht das Kabel!)



Edit:  Hast du den Sub mal im Windows getestet?
Also dort, wo du die Soundquelle auswählen kannst Rechtsklick auf Xonar D1 und auf Lautsprecher testen...dann auf 5.1 stellen und mal den Sub anklicken...wenn da nichts kommt...stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. April 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Habe selber das E400, und dieses merkt nicht wenn es stereo angesteuert wird...dann gehen bei mir nur die beiden Front Lautsprecher.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Zitat von Teufel:
_"Verfügt Ihr DVD-Player/Rekorder über keinen Decoder bzw. sechs analoge Cinch-Ausgänge, können Sie ein Concept E trotzdem sehr gut einsetzen. Verbinden Sie den Stereo-Ausgang Ihres Geräts durch ein Stereo-Cinchkabel mit den Front-Eingängen In R/L am Subwoofer. Über eine integrierte "Upmix"-Schaltung im Concept E-Leistungsverstärker geben die Lautsprecher ein Mischsignal wieder. Diese Methode hört sich zwar nicht ganz so perfekt wie Dolby Digital an, klingt aber allemal besser als eine reine Stereowiedergabe."_

Das heißt, du musst alle Cinchkabel bis auf R/L vom Subwoofer trennen, damit die Schaltung funktioniert.


----------



## Stingray93 (20. April 2010)

Jop hab ich  Funktioniert bei mir trotzdem nicht. Habe das auch gelesen...wollte das mal probieren...indem ich meinen Digital Receiver anschließe...hat aber nicht geklappt.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. April 2010)

Dann versuch mal eine andere Stereoquelle. Bei mir geht's mit jedem getesteten Gerät (Ipod, Handy, DVD-Player). So soll es ja schließlich auch sein.


----------



## Stingray93 (20. April 2010)

Habs grad mal mit meinem Iphone, mit pc und mit meinem dvd player versucht...geht nicht ^^ scheint bei mir defekt zu sein das teil...ist aber auch relativ egal...nutze es eig. eh zu 90% am pc.


----------



## Tobias-F (20. April 2010)

Habe bereits mehrere Quellen probiert.
Sobald ich eine Stereo Quelle anschließe laufen bzw. ertönen () alle Lautsprecher.
Ebenfalls zwei verschiedene Soundkarten am PC.
Die Kabel hab ich auch untereinander getauscht um einen Defekt festzustellen - negativ. 

Der Subwoofer gibt extrem leise ein leichtes brummen von sich, aber um das zu hören muss es auch schon wirklich leise im Raum sein / bzw. die Lautstärke erheblich angehoben werden.

Das wird nicht die überall, als sehr gut beschriebende Leistung des Subwoofers sein.


Naja, wie dem auch sei. Morgen versuche ich den Subwoofer nochmal an einem 5.1 Reciever zu testen, sonst geht der wohl zurück in die Hölle.. ähh.. nach Teufel in Berlin 

Aber wirklich netter und hilfsbereiter Service unter der Servicehotline!!!!! 


Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Stingray93 (20. April 2010)

Tobias-F schrieb:


> Habe bereits mehrere Quellen probiert.
> Sobald ich eine Stereo Quelle anschließe laufen bzw. ertönen () alle Lautsprecher.
> Ebenfalls zwei verschiedene Soundkarten am PC.
> Die Kabel hab ich auch untereinander getauscht um einen Defekt festzustellen - negativ.
> ...



Wird wohl das beste sein - meiner gibt bei dem Test schon ein ordentliches "Bumm" von sich.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. April 2010)

Wer seinen Bass testen möchte:

Man lade sich dieses Video: *KLICK MICH*
drehe sein System und den Bass an Anschlag, starte das Video und höre wie sich die Nachbarn 3 Häuser weiter aufregen


----------



## Tobias-F (20. April 2010)

Habe eben doch noch kurzdristig die Möglichkeit am 5.1 Reciever zu testen. Keine Reaction des großen Schwarzen! 


Merkwürdig.

Naja, hoffe ich das die Reperatur oder der Umtausch schnell abläuft.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Blutstoff (20. April 2010)

Der scheint tatsächlich hinüber zu sein. Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich aber sagen, dass Teufel sehr schnell bei der Ausführung von Reklamationen ist. Also keine Bange, du musst dich nicht lange gedulden.


----------



## Tobias-F (2. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag von DHL abgeholt, Freitag laut Sendungsverfolgung in Hamburg angekommen und 7 Tage später ein neues Set bei mir an der Haustür.
Also 8 Tage mit Versand.

Ein super Sound! 
Ich denke mal das ist ein guter Einstieg für jemanden wie mich, der noch nie in Kontakt mit 5.1 in den eignen Wänden gekommen ist.

Und der Bass, hach.. Ende mit Monitor Sound


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2010)

na dann glückwunsch zum neuen System und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Peet89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Pc Games Hardware Forum.
Mein anliegen ist dem von Tobias-F sehr ähnlich nur das ich nen Concept 300 hab Soundkarte ist 1:1 identisch nur weiss ich nicht genau ob sich bei mir nun nen Fehler eingeschlichen hat von den Einstellungen oder nicht. Da ich das nicht genau weiss frage ich einfach mal nach.

Ich habe genau die gleichen Einstellungen wie Tobias-F auch auf seinen Bildern trotzdem finde ich den Bass eher mitgeschliffen. Also der Bass ist voll aufgedreht und trotzdem höre ich bzw spüre ich ihn kaum. Und höre auch nur denn Bass sofern Bassflex angestellt ist wenns nicht angestellt ist gibt er nicht mal nen ton von sich da arbeiten nur die 5 kleinen sattelieten Lautsprecher. Für fragen bin ich Offen.

Ich hoffe natürlich auch auf Antworten hehe.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## ivory001 (8. März 2016)

Peet89 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Pc Games Hardware Forum.
> Mein anliegen ist dem von Tobias-F sehr ähnlich nur das ich nen Concept 300 hab Soundkarte ist 1:1 identisch nur weiss ich nicht genau ob sich bei mir nun nen Fehler eingeschlichen hat von den Einstellungen oder nicht. Da ich das nicht genau weiss frage ich einfach mal nach.
> 
> Ich habe genau die gleichen Einstellungen wie Tobias-F auch auf seinen Bildern trotzdem finde ich den Bass eher mitgeschliffen. Also der Bass ist voll aufgedreht und trotzdem höre ich bzw spüre ich ihn kaum. Und höre auch nur denn Bass sofern Bassflex angestellt ist wenns nicht angestellt ist gibt er nicht mal nen ton von sich da arbeiten nur die 5 kleinen sattelieten Lautsprecher. Für fragen bin ich Offen.
> ...






ihr müsst einfach flex bass an machen und auf kleine boxen einstellen.  und lautsprecher vertauschen austellen


----------

